# Bobby Lashley?



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In doing some bored googling, I came across Bobby Lashley's name. I was unaware that he had fought 3 times this year, winning all 3 and finishing 2 by submission, and I was wondering why no one ever talks about him?

Wins - 10 (5 Sub, 2 KO/TKO, 3 Dec)
Losses - 2 (1 KO/TKO, 1 Dec)

Average opponent fights - 17.5
Average opponent win rate - 64%

This is all completely stats, I haven't seen him fight in ages, but he's a HW wrestler who is able to use wrestling submissions, something you don't see too often. He's also at least looks in great shape (although how would his post fight tests go?) and has gone the distance 4 times, winning 3 of them, which I imagine means he is capable and doesn't gas TOO much.

Add the fact that he's a former WWE (ECW) Champion, and will have a decent following if he gets in some lime light and can actually win. How come someone like Bellator at least hasn't picked him up yet? I can't imagine the likes of Shark Fights are paying the big bucks.

How come we never hear about him?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

James Thompson decisioned Lashley...

...nuff said


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

You only heard about Lashley early in his career because promoters smartly capitalized on his celebrity by booking him to more visible matches. With it eventually being exposed that he isn't really anything special yet at HW, he fell to more appropriately booked matches, out of the greater public eye. With his signing by WSOF expect him to be back on your TV sometime. He is almost due for a significant fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully with cardio, last time I saw Lashley he looked like crap past the 1st round of any fight. Remember him facing a bloated MW and Lashley had trouble finishing him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Half the UFC heavyweights can't get out of the first round without gassing. It's just surprising that a guy who used to be heavily popular, and has only last twice, NEVER gets mentioned.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Half the UFC heavyweights can't get out of the first round without gassing. It's just surprising that a guy who used to be heavily popular, and has only last twice, NEVER gets mentioned.


'Heavily Popular' is a bit of a stretch. :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> 'Heavily Popular' is a bit of a stretch. :laugh:


In his first Strikeforce fight, a lot of people would have tuned in just because of him. At the time of his MMA career starting, more people in the world knew him than Anderson Silva.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's amazing how far ahead Brock is from Batista and Lashley. Shows that he was actually pretty athletic and all three are monsters. If Dream or Pride were around they would be making cake fighting the likes of HMC and good ol Bob Sapp. 

I'd watch them for pure entertainment value. The guy I had really high hopes for was Super Mario. How can you dismiss a multiple time worlds' strongest man title holder. But scientifically speaking all those muscles goes against em. Total irony. Then, you look at Brock and think how does he do it. Heck even Hunt and Silva went five FULL rounds. I think that's the first in a very long time I can remember a HW bout going the distance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Especially a fight with that much striking in it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.5thround.com/127210/bobby-lashley-signs-with-world-series-of-fighting/

The only time i saw him fight was against Chad Griggs and he looked in poor form, 10-2 now though and deserves another look.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I had high hopes for him when he entered, partially because Brock was the man back then. His first fights were okay for a rookie, then he somehow lost all cardio and became utter crap. James "Asshole" Thompson decisioned him for christ sake. 

Was a huge fan in WWE.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if the reason why he hasn't fought in World Series of Fighting is because he's trying to develop himself as a fighter. One thing is for sure is that he maybe a ratings machine for them. He's probably going to be their front runner for a heavyweight champion.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder if the reason why he hasn't fought in World Series of Fighting is because he's trying to develop himself as a fighter. One thing is for sure is that he maybe a ratings machine for them. He's probably going to be their front runner for a heavyweight champion.


I think he'd even be a big draw for Bellator. Their HW division is quite under developed, and outside of Kongo, not many people could name their HWs. If Lashley took their title, that would change.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think he'd even be a big draw for Bellator. Their HW division is quite under developed, and outside of Kongo, not many people could name their HWs. If Lashley took their title, that would change.


I don;t agree, there are a lot of guys I don't think he'd get by in BFC. Ivanov, Martinez, Kongo, Minakov would be huge favorites and Volkov, Quizero and Graham would likely be favorites to lesser degree. Where as WSOF's HW division doesn't have that many fighters even in it's stable. Kyle, Huckaba, Arlovski are their best. Lashely would have a better chance to shine in their un-developed HW division as opposed to Bellator's where there are better fighters and more of them competing. It's essentaially a one win path the WSOFs HW title since they don;t have on e as well.


----------



## McBoB (Mar 19, 2013)

CupCake said:


> James Thompson decisioned Lashley...
> 
> ...nuff said


:laugh:Agree!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> I don;t agree, there are a lot of guys I don't think he'd get by in BFC. Ivanov, Martinez, Kongo, Minakov would be huge favorites and Volkov, Quizero and Graham would likely be favorites to lesser degree. Where as WSOF's HW division doesn't have that many fighters even in it's stable. Kyle, Huckaba, Arlovski are their best. Lashely would have a better chance to shine in their un-developed HW division as opposed to Bellator's where there are better fighters and more of them competing. It's essentaially a one win path the WSOFs HW title since they don;t have on e as well.


I didn't say he COULD take the title . As I said, I haven't really checked his fights, just on paper.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It would definitely be intriguing. However, he's signed with World Series of Fighting and it's looking like it'll be that way. He could get more of a challenge in Bellator but that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Upping.

3-0 since I made this thread, all 3 in the number 2 org in the world, 1 submission and 2 strike stoppages.

He's still worth a mention. Although based on his pro wrestling life his cardio seems horrendous. How can he have the least cardio in a pro wrestling org if he's an MMA fighter? Nuts. Plus his striking is still werid.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Bobby is the Destroyer. I have watched everyone of his mma fights. He will soon have gold in Bellator and once again in TNA!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

He's 6-0 since James Thompson but hasn't fought anybody close to being ranked yet, let him try to avenge the James Thompson loss or put him in with Kongo.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a matter of time before they throw him in with Kimbo... a fight he should win pretty easily.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It depends on whether Bellator wants to focus more on freak shows or putting Lashley in a title fight. Of course their priorities are ratings nowadays. So that might be a possibility.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I watch TNA every week. Bobby goes full out as the other wrestlers there. It impresses me that he can do both mma and wrestling at the same time. He works hard. I really hope he able to get gold at both sports at the same time.
It would be cool to see some cross-promotion. Maybe give his opponent a story line on TNA leading up to the Bellator title fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Warning said:


> I watch TNA every week. Bobby goes full out as the other wrestlers there. It impresses me that he can do both mma and wrestling at the same time. He works hard. I really hope he able to get gold at both sports at the same time.
> It would be cool to see some cross-promotion. Maybe give his opponent a story line on TNA leading up to the Bellator title fight.


He also wrestles like absolute shit and is sweating horrendously in about 30 seconds.

And tell me you're joking about the last part. I'm still scarred for life after seeing Tito Ortiz hitting Rampage Jackson in the back of the head with a steel pipe.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Warning said:


> I watch TNA every week. Bobby goes full out as the other wrestlers there. It impresses me that he can do both mma and wrestling at the same time. He works hard. I really hope he able to get gold at both sports at the same time.
> It would be cool to see some cross-promotion. Maybe give his opponent a story line on TNA leading up to the Bellator title fight.


You watch TNA every week? The same TNA that barely gets 300 audiance viewers, has no PPVs, will stop airing in September and the face of the company is a 46 year old pumped full of painkillers and steroids and probably is going to die inside the ring anytime soon? :laugh:

TNA used to be good, but nowadays it's cringe worthy and its main event wrestlers are guys who got thrown out of WWE. Similar to Bellator lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Leed said:


> You watch TNA every week? The same TNA that barely gets 300 audiance viewers, has no PPVs, will stop airing in September and the face of the company is a 46 year old pumped full of painkillers and steroids and probably is going to die inside the ring anytime soon? :laugh:
> 
> TNA used to be good, but nowadays it's cringe worthy and its main event wrestlers are guys who got thrown out of WWE. Similar to Bellator lol.


When I first got Sky in 2009, my first time having it since 2003, TNA was my first dose of wrestling since WWF which I was insanely huge a fan of. It isn't considered to be the glory days of TNA but I absolutely loved it. Now, with the exception of the man in my avatar recently actually winning an X Division match being one of the greatest pro wrestling moments of all time, TNA is absolutely abysmal.

Although to be fair, it's WWE guys aren't too bad a look. Bram, Camacho and Drew McIntyre are guys WWE didn't use properly or released without really trying out a lot of stuff (or got fired for misconduct). People have wanted MVP back in WWE for years. Jeff Hardy was fired for misconduct but has sorted himself out now. Kurt Angle left WWE but really shouldnn't be anywhere enar the ring now. Lashley left WWE too.

Yeah, I'm a wrestling fan . Heard Ring of Honor is taking TNA's television spot which should be insane. WWE are also trying to sign with a smaller org so they can get a developmental promotion for their developmental promotion lmao.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Leed said:
> 
> 
> > You watch TNA every week? The same TNA that barely gets 300 audiance viewers, has no PPVs, will stop airing in September and the face of the company is a 46 year old pumped full of painkillers and steroids and probably is going to die inside the ring anytime soon?
> ...


I agree that there are some wrestlers WWE didn't use properly, but at least they are pushing quality wrestlers these days. If you told me years ago that CM would be the biggest thing that happened to WWE, Danielson, Rollins will be future WWE champions and a couple other indy guys would be making their way to the main event, I would tell you to shut the **** up, because Vince only likes bodybuilders with little skill both in the ring and on the mic, but look at the roster now. NXT produces some pretty quality shows as well. I'm far from the wrestling fan I used to be, but it still can be pretty entertaining once in a while, can't say the same about TNA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Leed said:


> I agree that there are some wrestlers WWE didn't use properly, but at least they are pushing quality wrestlers these days. If you told me years ago that CM would be the biggest thing that happened to WWE, Danielson, Rollins will be future WWE champions and a couple other indy guys would be making their way to the main event, I would tell you to shut the **** up, because Vince only likes bodybuilders with little skill both in the ring and on the mic, but look at the roster now. NXT produces some pretty quality shows as well. I'm far from the wrestling fan I used to be, but it still can be pretty entertaining once in a while, can't say the same about TNA.


Don't get me wrong TNA isn't using them properly either . EC3 (Derrick Bateman) is one of the best guys in pro wrestling and he's the only guy TNA is doing a good job with. The TNA wrestlers don't even seem interested anyways. 

Yeah the WWE is the best indy promotion in the world haha.

Bryan Danielson and CM Punk being the most over guys in the last 10 years. Kevin Steen just beat John Cena clean. Samoa Joe, Claudio Castognoli, PAC, Tyler Black, Jon Moxley, Samuray del Sol, UHAA Nation, Prince Devitt, Spanky, KENTA, El Generico, Sami Callihan...that's just the guys currently signed. That's not including Chris Hero, Low Ki, Danny Birch, Joel Redman, Mistico, Rampage Brown and loads more that were released because the WWE didn't feel they were good enough lol. Insane how big the changes are.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Something I've noticed is that Spike is basically it's own entertainment promotion. When TNA was with them it wasn't uncommon for Bellator stars to crossover. Now it's Bellator and Glory crossovers.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

They were trying to make a bridge with Bobby Lashley, getting TNA to promote them. They floated TNA Rampage, Tito and King Mo but who in pro wrestling gave a shit?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not too many considering the fact that pro wrestling and MMA aren't as connected here as they are in Japan. The line there is very blurred. But considering most pro wrestlers there actually have a martial arts background that isn't surprising.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

NJPW still often has on Sapp and Akebono haha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Back when they were active in combat sports that would be relevant. Nowadays though it's a little on the irrelevant side. I was thinking more of Inoki Genome Federation which turned a pro wrestling championship into a MMA championship.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah Inoki have shoot wrestling, pro wrestling and MMA all on the same cards haha. Sucks to see Asian martial arts develop so badly in MMA cause we'll never get anyone half decent out of them.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sucks to see Asian martial arts develop so badly in MMA cause we'll never get anyone half decent out of them.


 I look forward to One FC shows as much as ufc shows. They seem to be doing fine.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I mean the fighters themselves.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Lashley is nothing more than an inflated can who beats up on smaller cans.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Not too many considering the fact that pro wrestling and MMA aren't as connected here as they are in Japan. The line there is very blurred. But considering most pro wrestlers there actually have a martial arts background that isn't surprising.


Pro wrestling basically was MMA before it became pro wrestling, so there's no wonder the line is very blurred.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Lashley intrigues me. I love watching big muscle bound guys who actually have some skills. This guy can wrestle and control his opponents. He may not be UFC champion caliber, but he is a beast.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

His problem is that he STILL hasn't tried to lose some of the muscle and replace it with fitness training. Lashley is a strong dude, seems to have a decent knowledge of wrestling and has a surprising submission game. His striking is still very open but he could easily beat a couple of guys in UFC. If he could get his cardio down, it would allow him to work on his punches to set up his wrestling game. Hopefully they move him up a rung for his next fight. Bellator actually has a few solid HWs.

Even though they have some guys with nice records, I'd like to see him fight a "name". Lavar Johnson would be a decent one. I was just going to say Iganov could be good but he left Bellator and signed for WSOF? Weird.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Lashley intrigues me. I love watching big muscle bound guys who actually have some skills. This guy can wrestle and control his opponents. He may not be UFC champion caliber, but he is a beast.


:happy03::happy03::happy03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Leed said:


> Pro wrestling basically was MMA before it became pro wrestling, so there's no wonder the line is very blurred.


Yeah things changed around the 1920s when it became more about the show then the competition. Then Vale Tudo became the next origin to MMA, then Antonio Inoki's fights, then of course Bruce Lee. I recently found out there was this one production company called CV Productions, Inc. who ran some similar shows around 1980 but was shut down before it could gain traction.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Leed said:
> 
> 
> > Pro wrestling basically was MMA before it became pro wrestling, so there's no wonder the line is very blurred.
> ...


Well not only that, but what made pro wrestling pro wrestling was that fixing fights was a huge deal in Japan, before that it was considered a legit competition just like MMA is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well still today if you watch Japanese pro wrestling versus American pro wrestling they're very different. Kind of like how Lucha Libre and American pro wrestling are different. Styles.


----------

